# My FishRoom



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

I started my fishroom since March.2011
my goal is having more experiences of breeding more kind of fish
im more likely a hobbiest than a breeder 

this is a video of my fishroom Nov,2012
http://youtu.be/JZVVvJYxhD0


Welcome to My fishroom....









This is main view










the first rack i built
u can see those little frontosas
i have to raise them for 2 yrs and will try to breed them










My second rack
i used 2 sponge filters each for those tanks 
i used 2722 brand but it was a big mistake
i switched to hydro pro sponges










Third rack i built
took 6 hrs and cost me $60










in 2012 , i was into breeding shrimps!
i had those guys in all seperated tank









when u buy shrimps online, spend $30~60 on shrimps
pee wee size came , get dispointed , few months later they get berried and get HAPPY 











Male guading for his mate









































































soon to be Frontosa 180gal tank









2- 55gal 
first level , akadama soil , red tiger or orange tiger? not decided yet , cycling
2nd level , i already have 500? 800? RCS in there 










breeding Rack... 









i wish i had better space for it


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

simply awesome Joon!! whatcha got planned for that 40 cube?


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

You sir, have a problem. 

I love it! :icon_mrgr


----------



## Jacob928 (Jan 29, 2012)

That is really incredible! I love how each has their own theme and style. I would hate to water change all of those though! haha


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

How was this posted on jan 2 and no comment til today?
Regardless, awesome room, and I agree with not wanting to water change that room.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Your fish room is better than most LFS! (At least in my area) Very nice.


----------



## sergio sinay (Nov 12, 2011)

wow you have more tanks than my LFS lol i can imagine all them fill whit plants looking great!


----------



## OrangeSoda (Jan 15, 2011)

*te he he*

Just a curious musing...why are the weights next to the tank in the first picture?
It's just makes me think of this...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPIoTKMa3zw :red_mouth

Beautiful tanks by the way. roud:


----------



## synthorange (Feb 1, 2012)

Hahah, you have a serious problem! A tank habit!


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

Awesome. And gorgeous Anubias. The dumbbells in a room full of glass and water seem a little scary.


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

oh dumbells i havent use for yrs, no problem

water change is kinda problem though 

my back hurt


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

I thought you might do some bicep curls while watching your tanks.


----------



## synthorange (Feb 1, 2012)

Doesnt the room get a little humid though?


----------



## Learner (Dec 19, 2011)

Very impressed. Superb dedication to your hobby/obsession. Please share you regiment for water changes so that I will never again complain about WCs on my six tanks. And do keep us posted on stocking plans, I'm in for the long haul.


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

thank you
this is my main fishroom thread for 2012
i will update and add more pictures here for year long
i cant wait to little ones grow up , breed and fill up the tank with full of shrimp / fish 
it will take couple months though


----------



## ThinkTank (May 24, 2011)

Thats awesome - love it!

Are you doing any of the tanks emersed or will they all be stocked with fish/shrimp?

By the end of the year, you may be supplying the whole city with plants and shrimp - lol.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Daximus said:


> You sir, have a problem.
> 
> I love it! :icon_mrgr


I'll say he does. Only 35 tanks? He needs more.

So do I.


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

atm i have only 5-10 yellow , green , snow in each of 20gal tank
10 crs in 40gal , 10 oebt in 55gal tank, very hard to find them in picture

but by end of this yr, i hope to make every tank look like this 
fully with plant and fish/shrimp



























i also have breeding pair of angelfish , cory , guppy , albino pleco, koi , cpo , white clakii atm
all easy ones.(not bad result for first year )
i will try to breed some hard and rare ones this yr such as wild betta from mark denaro and etc















Panda Garra, algae eater.
i just bought $7 each at that fish place on its sale day 



























CPO vs Betta


----------



## emkbass (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice fish room and nice looking tanks!!


----------



## lippydippy (Jan 10, 2008)

Very nice setup, local fish meetings at your place?


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

can I live in that room? xD


----------



## craigee2199 (Jan 21, 2011)

That's incredible! I had to show this to my other half just so I could say "See, and you think 2 is a lot." ;-)


----------



## spookyspike (Aug 13, 2011)

Glad I don't pay your electricity bills haha. Looks great, nice one.


----------



## kendrid (May 15, 2010)

synthorange said:


> Doesnt the room get a little humid though?


A local discus importer with around 10 90 gallon tanks has to run a dehumidifier and a fan exhausting out his basement window at all times. You could cause damage to your house if the humidity levels are high for a long time.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Very nice -- I love the wood racks - so much nicer than steel or cement blocks. Good job!


----------



## bioniccruiser (Nov 14, 2011)

that is beyond hobby to obsession! I should know, I used to have a reptile room that looked just like that.:hihi:

beautiful room by the way!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Excuse the ignorance but those white crays... do they stay small like CPOs or big like regular crays? Really cool looking invert! Nice racks as well! You need more plants though!


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

white clakiis, they are 5-6inces big 
ate all plants sponges and snails

and yes i will focus on planted tanks in this year 
my monthly electric bill is only $100~120 yet because i dont have many planted tanks 

when i breed lots of fish , shrimps and plants i will bring all of local friends in same hobby to my house having meeting, share some fish/invert. thats my plan 


my buddy from lfs gave me idea to build those racks , so i think they are strong enough
i will build one more for right side of baseroom and i will also try to build DIY trimless tanks (24 x 18 x 16) or (24 x 24 x 16) for it
please its not obsession, just my hobby lol




kendrid said:


> You could cause damage to your house if the humidity levels are high for a long time.


i never thought about humidity problem, so please can u explain more about this?
how can i check humidity level?
if its high , is it bad for my health? or how could it damage to my house???
last 4months, lots of aquarium running , 2 electric room heaters and windows were closed


----------



## Mag (Feb 18, 2012)

Well the high humidity levels can cause mold to grow which can be bad for your health and your house and belongings.

Here's a good site about it: http://livingwithmyhome.com/201-home-tips/pillar-to-post-high-humidity.aspx

Very cool room tho. Reminds me of the place I used to work at. That high humidity would bug me now, not when I was working there. Gets hard to breathe now.


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

oh i checked humidity level and its not bad
good... i will keep sleeping in there


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

wow. very nice. you must have a perpetual water change week.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

= Jealousy 
Good work, looks great! and I'm jealous!


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow, very nice. A lot of fish rooms look overcrowded and messy. However, not with yours -- you have a very nice aesthetic going there.


----------



## TerriM (Feb 4, 2012)

Right now I have Rusty cichlid (Iodotropheus sprengerae) fry, our first batch of 7 babies.

Have a pair of Kribensis that ate the babes on their first try but looking like they're going to try again the last few days. (Pelvicachromis pulcher)

My Gold Ocellatus are getting old enough to spawn and are showing signs of it so hopefully will have some of them soon! That is what I'm purposely trying to breed. I have these from two different breeders so will have a nice, clean line. One group are F1 and are absolutely striking!








Also Ornatipinnis (lamprologus ornatipinnis) are reaching their maturity, those again I bought for breeding purposes.

Very soon I'll have my compressiceps juvies (will ship Monday!!!) but they take forever to sexually mature so it'll be awhile before I'll have them.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Dang Joon! Nice fish room!! Trade you


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

this year i will focus on shrimps and bettas
im a beginner so i have to start with easy ones 
i keep each kind of shrimp seperately in 15 or 20gal tank
have sm breeding group of fire red 50 , white 30, greens 30
those are growing but not yet bred orange , tigers , yellow
new shrimps crs and oebt



bought CRS from kangshiang a month ago









and OEBT from longbeach , just arrived yesterday


----------



## dindin (Mar 4, 2009)

Humidity is good though if you have a violin. *grin*
I love that room! I have a fish room too but not nearly so cool. We are looking at a different house with some seriousness. First thing hubby told me is it has a fish room. It's a hard-pebbled floor, located between the living room and the pool. It has a sink and a fridge; I will never have to leave it. lol


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

dindin. i wish to see ur fishroom, im so amazed how u raised anubias 300++++ leaves!


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

i cut some manzanita wood today for using them in my shrimp tanks 

i will attach some moss riccia on them too


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

that looks really sweet cut on the bias like that! almost looks like bone/marrow. Nice!!


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

Haha Bill

emersed tank is the new thing i just learned , and i also like to try this thing,
Moss on cut wood


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

ok, now that is really freaking cool!


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

what did you decide to plant in the emersed set up?


----------



## moonwasaloon (May 24, 2011)

where did you get that wood Jimmy


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

manzanita wood ??? bought from swap & sell section


----------



## fishnovice33 (Feb 3, 2012)

holy crap...*drools*


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

SAY NO TO ADDING MORE TANKS

i hope this is my last time

i finished my 3rd rack (6x 15gal rimless), a rack for only shrimp!!!


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

wait until i set up my frog tank. then you'll have a frog rack!!LOL

hey....just a question. are those tanks supported on all four edges? or just the front and back?


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

four edges


----------



## bgallodoro24 (Feb 6, 2012)

joon said:


> SAY NO TO ADDING MORE TANKS
> 
> i hope this is my last time
> 
> i finished my 3rd rack (6x 15gal rimless), a rack for only shrimp!!!


Mind saying where you got those tanks from?


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

jimmy has a tank fairy. i wish i had a tank fairy.....LOL


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

those are acrylic tanks that I found at closed LFS
owner left nice racks and those tanks and construction workers sold me for $10 each


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

How do you convince your wife to let you over run the house with tanks? Mine is at my throat now that I am doing a 9 or 8 tank shrimp rack in my office.


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

some updates from my basement


weathers getting warm and my shrimps getting berried!!!




Green Babauti.









tiger breeding well in FSS, it helps cuz i also rasing OEBT in other fss tank










moster yellow

















new birth , white clarkii ,
i like to trade my CPO or white clarkii with ur blue alleni crayfish




















my first Dario... IDK yet..










a mess -_-;;;


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

HOLY CRAP THAT YELLOW IS GONNA BURST!! So many eggs man! The size of her saddle must've been enormous!

3-way with CPOs? Nice


----------



## tumbleweedz (Mar 1, 2012)

Who needs a tv with all of that, nice job!


----------



## Cyianara69 (Mar 26, 2012)

OrangeSoda said:


> Just a curious musing...why are the weights next to the tank in the first picture?


 
I was wondering the same thing .... kind of dangerous ...


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

OrangeSoda said:


> Just a curious musing...why are the weights next to the tank in the first picture?
> It's just makes me think of this...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPIoTKMa3zw :red_mouth
> 
> Beautiful tanks by the way. roud:


He has to get his swell on.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Are you trying to breed the Panda Garra. If so I'd be interested.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

your room is more interesting than going to the LFS...


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

i bought 3 Panda garras and they died one by one in 2months
i dont know why ...

what i did and saw in may 2012 lol

180gal tank ready for frontosa 









breeding white , orange clarkii and blue alleni crayfish 
my lfs love them lol also some cpos









3apple snails in 20gal tank laying eggs like crazy i have 9 of those 

















i try to breed orange paso too... have 7 of them in 20gal tank 









Finally !!! 1 day old CRS... they born as CRS... i can see all color and pattern









4days old OEBT babies... i see 3 of them lol









as today 12/05/26
i wish sixers win Game.7 against Boston lol


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

lookin good Jimmy!! is that a 45 between the racks? and what is in it?


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

oh its 110gal tall tank
i have a breeding pair of albino pleco , marble angel and albino cories
they all laying eggs but i dont breed them anymore
i also adding about 20 clown loaches in this tank, i plan to raise them for yrs
price of clown loach went up a lot
2inch 7.99 x 6 $53 ... it hurts...
i will wait for petsmart's sale


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

fish factory normally has clown loaches at 3' for $5.99. at least the last time i was there they did.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Joon, i think we should all make a trip to your house and watch your tanks all day LOL...

The best mancave ive seen lately by far!


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanx acityd
i just started breeding shrimps
i only have 10~20 of each kind
when i breed a lot, maybe 6~12months later, everybody is welcome to my house


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Dude your fish room is awesome. Is be lying if I said I wasn't jealous


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

The Trigger said:


> Dude your fish room is awesome. Is be lying if I said I wasn't jealous


right? even with the amount of tanks i have, i'm jealous too!! LOL


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

It's set up like a fish store. I almost wanna walk in your fish room with a hand basket and pick out what I want lol. Shopping spree


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

if jimmy is smart, he'll frisk everyone for collapsible nets before entering.....LOL


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Hahaha. Put a full body x ray machine in the entrance of the room like the airport and a German sheppherd for security. Okay everyone take off tor shoes and empty your pockets along with all metal objects.....


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Very nice room. I had some poso breeding for me a few years ago. They just grow so slow. 

Tiny babies, but live birth so it has its pros and cons.

-Andrew


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

A Hill said:


> Very nice room. I had some poso breeding for me a few years ago. They just grow so slow.
> 
> Tiny babies, but live birth so it has its pros and cons.
> 
> -Andrew


thank you Andrew
i got some questions
when u bred them , what ph was ur tank? what kind of subs and how many did u start with? im looking for info for breeding them but hard to find


----------



## nature (Mar 23, 2011)

i want my own fish room too!


----------



## babydragons (Mar 14, 2012)

This is a fantastic room. If I were you I would just get lost in there.


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

only thing i hate about my baseroom is floor
i want to get rid of that cheap carpet one day 











now i breed CPO, Orange Clarkii , White Clarkii and Blue alleni
i have at least 40 babies of each kind
i like to buy Red Clarkii and one more kind of crayfish i can breed

i usually bring them to my favorite lfs
at this size my lfs sell them for $5 each ,selling very fast
(im too lazy to meet ppl and sell, kinda busy at work)
they never give me cash or credit not even a fish food!
but it makes me feel good thinking i support my lfs
so i like to keep doing it...


----------



## bgallodoro24 (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice room. Cant wait till mine is up and running.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

joon said:


>


Aw haha. The colors are so cute. Too bad the blue and white ones get MUCH MUCH larger right?

And that's really nice you give them for free to the LFS. Seems a shame they don't give you anything for them though, not even store credit :\


----------



## zoo minsi (Jan 1, 2006)

wow simply awesome, just wondering how much time goes into taking care of that many tanks?


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

i put 1 berried female in 15gal tank , no subs , only 2 driftwood as decoration , 12 survived after 8 weeks









decided to move them to 40gal tank!









they are 8 week old dime size but 2 of them already berried









not many eggs though










i bought a pair of wild betta, used to hiding all the time










however when i started raising them with guppies they not afraid of me anymore , very active. doing well with guppies











new driftwood at lfs , rosewood?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Aw! That berried CPO picture is so cute :3


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

The one laying on its back wants to be tickled.


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

those Betta Albimarginata are sweet! I have a pair as well , and they are much more active when i added a school of rasboras


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

Algae Beater said:


> those Betta Albimarginata are sweet! I have a pair as well , and they are much more active when i added a school of rasboras


thank you for teaching me name :smile:


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

Sell me some cpo for cheap? ^^


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

In.a.Box said:


> Sell me some cpo for cheap? ^^


Joon does, he just doesn't ship


----------

